# What are the MAC Pro Must Haves?



## baby_love (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't know if there is already a thread on this, if there is, can someone direct me to where it is?

anyways, what are your favorite MAC pro products and why?  I have a bunch.

Paintsticks, they make the eyeshadows pop like crazy, and they are super soft, and if you wear them over paints, they don't crease.  ever, I fell asleep and 4 hours later, my eyeshadow was still in tact and looking great.  plus I think each one has a matte pigment to go with it, so that's pretty cool.

greenglo pencil, I know you shouldn't use this in your eye area, but I just cannot help it.  I love lining my inner rims and putting the matte true charteuse pigment on top.  it's really cute.  

cobalt, aqua, dark teal and lime eyeshadows-cobalt is the perfect dark blue for me, it's semi purple and I can't wear real purples (I just look like a fool when I do) but i love blues so it works out nicely.  Aqua and dark teal make the hottest blue combo ever, and lime looks amazing on top of true charteuse paintstick, with bitter and swimming..oh my god it makes me happy just to think about (wow, I'm such a loser)

and I just love the idea of pro pans and pallets, I love how it comes with a litttle labled magnet, it's so adorable to me.  

ah, I love the pro store obviously.


----------



## bront82 (Aug 25, 2005)

Invisible set powder - fantastic!  i don't know why its only pro - but everyone should have it!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 25, 2005)

Pro palettes, including lipmix, and blush - and anything that fits in em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pans or depotted doesnt matter to me.
Lipmix - so I can make my own lipgloss
Pro Gloss - they have some of the most amazing glosses like pink pearl and sky blue...
Mixing Medium - the best stuff on earth. They lied when they said it was snapple.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 25, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## martygreene (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 
_plus I think each one has a matte pigment to go with it, so that's pretty cool._

 
Yes, the paintsticks come in the same colors as the pro matte pigments. They also carry they same product usage precautions as their pigment counterparts.


MACs airbrush makeup is OK, I'm not gaga over it, but it's useable. They make a decent invisible setting powder and I did like the lipmixes somewhat, although their textures left much to be desired.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 25, 2005)

invisible set powder
paint sticks
water based mixing medium
pro pigments
pro e/s

for all the reasons mentioned above


----------



## Turbokittykat (Aug 25, 2005)

Invisible set powders
Pro pigments
Glitters
Mixing Medium
15 pan palettes
Pro brushes
Toolbelt, Brush Roll etc.


----------



## disenchanted (Aug 25, 2005)

I love the pro glosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the pro pigments as well


----------



## Joke (Aug 25, 2005)

I love Kelly Green!!!


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 25, 2005)

does anyone like the blushes?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 26, 2005)

Some of my faves
Palettes!! of any kind- they save so much space
pigments- I love the frosty colors, the matte formula could be improved. The Metals are fantastic, though not technically eyesafe. I have never had any issue using them on my own eyes, but I will not use them on a client for safety reasons
CCB in antiqued gold- I love this color. The pro CCBs seem to be more pigmented and a little more dry than those in the regular line, never had any creasing problems with this one


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 26, 2005)

i love my dark teal pro e/s and two of the pigments i own (pink Vivid and rose gold)
the pro pans are awsopme too...when you have as much make up as me anything that saves space is a godsend!


----------



## Onederland (Aug 26, 2005)

Mixing Medium, most def.


I love all the pro stuff, since it makes it easier to work with my type of make-up. Which is more all over the place, instead of just eye make-up.

Though i have to say, i hate how the paint sticks are really...grease paint like? i dont know. it just takes FOREVER to get it off.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Mixing Medium, most def.


I love all the pro stuff, since it makes it easier to work with my type of make-up. Which is more all over the place, instead of just eye make-up.

Though i have to say, i hate how the paint sticks are really...grease paint like? i dont know. it just takes FOREVER to get it off._

 
Well, it does make sense for paintsticks to be grease-paint like, since they are MACs version of theatrical greasepaint.

I'm actually less into some of MACs versions of various products. I like their chromacakes, but to date I've found no reason to switch to them from standard theatrical brands completely. In fact, I can't switch completely, since MAC makes no fleshtone chromacakes.

Liquiset is much cheaper than MACs mixing medium, and lasts longer in my experiance. The only one up that MAC has there is the face and body formula.

I like the leaf metals, and the metallic pigments, but that's really all that there is that I can't find quality versions of elsewhere for less.


----------



## baby_love (Dec 1, 2005)

*favorite pro products...*

my dad is moving to Las Vegas on Sunday, and I'm going to visit him the following Saturday.  he said that he would let me go to MAC and he'll pay for it...and since the PRO store in SF has REALLLLLY been slacking lately (just what I've noticed) I thought why not.  

so what items should I get?  I have blue eyes, brown hair and am NW20-25 ish.  

sorry if this is in the wrong board..


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 1, 2005)

Pro palettes? I love them, they are absolute space savers. It's not a makeup item but it's my 2 cents.


----------



## baby_love (Dec 1, 2005)

ohhh yeah, I need to get another 15...thanks for that haha.  I LOVE pallets, the pots are cute but the pallets are a huge space saver.


----------



## KJam (Dec 1, 2005)

Pro palettes, reflects glitters, pro pigments (esp white gold, grape, and true chartreuse), and mixing medium.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep Reflects Glitter is a must if you are a glitter junkie,.. and the pro pigments,.. I would also go for the Liner and Lashes mixing medium.


----------



## MACattack (Dec 1, 2005)

I would suggest:
*Rose Gold Pigment
*Brick Red Eyeshadow (also use it as a blush)
*Buffing Face Brush (180 I believe)
*Rose Eyeshadow

Have fun! I love the Vegas store!


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey baby_love!!!

I went to the L.A. Pro store over the holiday weekend with my hubby, and I scored BIG there!!!  This is what I got:  10 pallets (for e/s), 1 pallet (for blush), Lime, Cobalt, Red Violet and Rose e/s, water based mixing medium (the MA said the alcohol one is too drying), Ruby Red, Steel Blue and Silver Fog pigments, samples of Kelly Green and Forest Green pigments, Reflects Glitters in Blue, Red and Pearl, Hyper Real Pressed Powder in Light.  And that's it!!!

I'm a NW20-25-ish like you, and IMO I would grab the Hyper Real Pressed Powder in Light if you haven't already got it.  It's so soft and pretty on the skin, and perfect for our skin tone.  Also, if you love glittery, sparkly eyes, then I'd recommend the Reflects Glitters...they are the shit!!!  I wore Steel Blue pigment with the Blue Reflects Glitter over it yesterday and I received many compliments.  

I hope this helps you out a bit.  Have fun at MAC Pro in Vegas!!!  Let us know what you got!!!


----------



## annaleigh (Dec 1, 2005)

ooh, lucky you! i always hear great things about mac's invisible set powder - it's one of my biggest lemmings, along with wb mixing medium. have fun!


----------



## annaleigh (Dec 1, 2005)

ooh, lucky you! i always hear great things about mac's invisible set powder - it's one of my biggest lemmings, along with wb mixing medium. have fun!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 1, 2005)

kelly green pigment........


----------



## baby_love (Dec 1, 2005)

yeah, I'm going to get the lash and eyeliner mixing medium, I have one question though, how do you use the lash mm?  do you mix it in a sample jar and then just brush it on with a 266 or 209 brush?  (they seem to be the best brushes to use for this)

oh btw, thanks SO much everyone for your help, I'm going to be picking up some glitters, I really want the green one and blue.  IM SO EXCITED.

yay.


----------



## Willow (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Liquiset is much cheaper than MACs mixing medium, and lasts longer in my experiance. The only one up that MAC has there is the face and body formula._

 
Could you tell me more about this product?  Google tells me it's a mixing medium for costume makeup . . . would you recommend it for everyday makeup?  Does it contain alcohol?

I just bought the mini pigment set from a counter and was going to pick up the mixing medium the next time I'm at the pro store.  It seems pretty overpriced to me, so I'd love a cheaper alternative.

Thanks!


----------



## Hauddi77 (Sep 6, 2006)

*MAC Pro Must Haves!!*

Ok guys & girls, I am still new to this & I have a question for ya'll. What are some MAC Pro must haves?? As my friend is putting in an order for me. YAY!!!!  I will be posting some FOTD's soon, I'm so excited!!


----------



## Meliss1026 (Sep 6, 2006)

Personally, I think some of the pro shadows are must haves (for me it was rose, sky blue, teal blue, and plum) and pro pigments (I dont know which ones are exclusivly pro but I got grape and kelly green and silver fog)

But I really also recommend getting the lipmixes, I love them so much and they last forever and have great staying power. *I got a pink one, a fushia one, and the white one to mix with fushia and it makes this hot pink)

I hope that helped a little bit


----------



## bellaetoile (Sep 6, 2006)

pro shadows in sky blue, lime, coral, and canary yellow.

pro pigments, if you're into pigments. grape, emerald green, bright fuschia, acid orange, chartreuse, ruby red, and naval blue are some favorites.

mixing medium in water based and eyeliner.

the empty jars are helpful, i always like keeping some empty pigment jars, and empty sifter jars laying around, since they're great if a shadow or powder break.


----------



## baby_love (Sep 6, 2006)

wow...

paintsticks if you want your eyeshadows to POP and look exactly like they do in the pot (even lustures and the tricky textures)

water based mixing medium...you can make any eyeshadow or pigment an eyeliner or if you're working with a tricky pigment, (rose and steel blue) you mix a drop of MM with it and it goes on wonderful and smooth and stays on for a long time.

pretty much all of the pigments.

I know there's more.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 6, 2006)

Here are some things that are on my pro wishlist!
-Emerald Green pigment
-Ruby Red pigment
-White Gold pigment
-Sky blue, lime, plum and goldenrod shadows


----------



## ledonatella (Sep 6, 2006)

I love Invisible Set Powder, it's a nice loose powder that doesn't budge and helps makeup stay longer. I mix a little of my loose blot powder in with it so I have a little oil-control powder added to it.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Sep 6, 2006)

Invisible Set Powder is pretty fantastic.  I also love my Hyperreal Pressed Powder, great for adding shimmer and highlighting. Empty pigment jars and sifter jars are must haves.  I transfer some of the Invisible set to an empty sifter to make it portable for my purse.  

Pigments, Platnium, Electric Coral, White Gold, Deep Blue Green and Grape are some of my fave pro piggies.


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 6, 2006)

can i use the invisible set powder on the top of the matte msf ( which is already on the top of my foundation)? or should i give up the msf because the whole thing is going to be too heavy on my face?

TIA


----------



## Hauddi77 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks so much girls!!! I'm def going to get some pigments. Have any of you all used the mixing medium/ water base? & if so how did you like it?


----------



## Hauddi77 (Sep 6, 2006)

btw does anyone know how much the mixing medium costs?


----------



## wildesigns (Sep 8, 2006)

I love the Pro:

Pigments
Chromacakes (amazing as cake e/l; Cool Pink buffed in dry as blush)
Pro Set Powder in Dusty Rose (don't care for the other shades for me)
Hyperreal FX Powder (both shades)

Those are my faves.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 9, 2006)

#174 brush!


----------



## allan_willb (Sep 9, 2006)

glitter glitter and more glitter!Esp the reflects glitter!It's super super fine and a MUST!It's great for anything.Sometimes I get nuts like open the jar and just blow away!HAHA!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Sep 9, 2006)

Bright Fuschia pigment and Kelly Green, i also like the reflects pearl glitter and mixing medium.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 10, 2006)

Mixing medium (water) is great with pigments, or if you need to paint something on the body.  I like it.  I would def get it over the alcohol-based, as you have more options. 

Other :

-CCBs: Greensmoke, Red Clay, Bat Black, Air Force Blue, Yellow Scream, Pink Shock, Orange Alarm and Madly Magenta.
-Hyper Real Powders are great
-The metallic pigments, esp Rosegold. 
-Other Pigments: Pink Vivid, Green Brown, and Deep Blue Green
-Any and all of the "Reflects" glitters.  The Reflects Blue glitter over the Burnt Burgundy paint stick (also a pro product) looks amazing on the eyes.
-YOU HAVE TO BUY THE GUAVA PRO GLOSS!!!!  It is the most gorgeous lip gloss.  It kind of reminds me of Motif eyeshadow. Blue Brunette Progloss gives a killer effect as well.
-Wavy Blue pencil
-Pro eyeshadow in Cobalt
-The Beyond Bronze or Bronze FX Hyper Real
-The Invisible Set Powder
-A lipmix or two takes what lip products you already have and give you a lot more options.
-Chromacakes are fun.  Perfect for painting designs or fake tattoos

Ummmm, I will stop now before I have talked you into buying a grand worth of MAC.

Oh, and the tweezer case!  Damn!  Sorry!  I will stop now!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 10, 2006)

i like peachstock l/s. i use a lush lipbalm before and i love this color. i dont like it without balm. it looks a bit too dry and matte. but everyone need this color


----------



## Famousblackpen (Sep 10, 2006)

I would skip the pro shadows but get some pigments =)


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 10, 2006)

The Fine Point Pencil brush (#211)...I LURVE...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... this brush as a liner or lip brush...you get such great control with it.


----------



## Colorqueen (Sep 11, 2006)

I love the lipmixes- they are fabulous for mixing just about any lipcolor you want.  I esp love fuchsia, crimson, violet (AMAZING), pink, and white frost if you want to bring a color down to a pastel.

The pro pigments are fabulous- the metallic ones are beautiful- platinum, rose gold, gold, and copper are very beautiful.

I would make sure to get some FL to use as bases- I like them better than many of the other pro products for eyes- I use them as shadows and set pigments into them if I want a heavier more dimensional look.

Also, I love Pink Shock CCB for blush on a cool palette look.

Chartreuse is a MUST have for me, as is Electric Coral- I use it for blush for darker complexions. Pink Pearl, Frozen White, and Clear Sky Blue are also colors I can not do without for the cool palettes.  These are the pigments, btw.  Grape is a nice color to have to mix with others I find too.

I also love Blue brunette pro gloss, chartreuse, pink pearl, and violet pro glosses- they look fabulous over lipstick.  Also Bronze pro gloss is amazing over intense red lipstick.

Lastly, I absolutely love lash mix and liner mix to make my own mascara and liners.  Now, I like to mix my own mascara so that when I change from one palette to another, I can coat the brows with mascara to make them look like they match the hair, using a darker pencil under for a more 3D look.

Hope that helps!


----------



## neotrad (Sep 11, 2006)

Pro Set Powder in "Invisible" and/or "Lilac". 
Hyper Real Pressed Powder in "Extra Light" or "Lavendar" 

These powders make your skin look flawless!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 
_Pro Set Powder in "Invisible" and/or "Lilac". 
Hyper Real Pressed Powder in "Extra Light" or "Lavendar" 

These powders make your skin look flawless! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you know how much the set powders are?


----------



## neotrad (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Do you know how much the set powders are?_

 
Umm, I live in Japan, so they cost a lot more than they do in the US. 
They were almost 40US$ each when I bought them. :\  
I'm sorry, I'm no help... but I assume they're about 30US$, and not more than that? MAC eyeshadows here cost about 25US$ each, by the way. So I'm guessing general MAC items there are about 10US$ less than they're here?


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 10, 2006)

*Whats your must have PRO item???*

So i know i saw a thread about must have mac items but i didnt see any pertaining to just pro items. 
I have alot of intrest in reading what all your guys have to say since i go to college right across the road from a mac pro store! 


My Must Have:
Blush Pallette
Eye Shadow Pallette (all i buy are the pans now on both eyeshadow and blushes! saves alot of $$$ )
Reflects Gold Glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chartruse Pigment [this is a pro color but its comming out in the mini pigment sets this year sooo freaking preety! ]
Deep Pink Blush 


i know theres more but thats all i can remember off hand right now

So list all your must haves id love to see!!!


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 10, 2006)

Green Brown Pigment


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 10, 2006)

White Gold pigment!


----------



## OnaFyre (Nov 10, 2006)

All Pro Pigments! 

Esp. Bright Fuschia, Burnt Burgandy, All reflects glitters, Deep Blue Green, Any of the Metals... lots of the pro ones aren't eye safe, so be sure to ask.


----------



## girlstar (Nov 10, 2006)

I agree with the pigments comment, also - palettes and pan form eyeshadows.. and waterbased mixing medium + eyeliner mixing medium.


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 10, 2006)

Pro CCBs


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 10, 2006)

ohhh yeah the pro ccb's come in f in awesome colors


----------



## a914butterfly (Nov 10, 2006)

i like the paintsticks


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 10, 2006)

Glitters are my favourite, 35 silver...black (discontinued)...crystalled purple, turqouise and reflects blue are all really lovely, and lipmix in white frost.


----------



## KJam (Nov 11, 2006)

Pro pigments (especially ruby red, green brown, bright fuchsia)
reflects glitters (all of them)
mixing medium (water based and liner)


----------



## lara (Nov 11, 2006)

Crimson lipmix.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Nov 11, 2006)

Unfortunately, there are no Pro Stores in the Midwestern US! But when I do find one in my travels, I stock up on Pro Pigments!

I would love to get some eyeliner mixing medium the next time I get to a Pro Store.


----------



## Sanne (Nov 11, 2006)

mixinfg medium water base, without any doubt!!


----------



## Midgard (Nov 11, 2006)

MAC 222 brush
Pigments in Deep Purple, Grape, Naval Blue and Deep Blue Green
e/s in pans and palettes


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 11, 2006)

the only bad thing i find about pro pigments is that most of them are matte texture and im not much of a fan of matte


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 11, 2006)

bright fuschgia pigment i absolutely love this color....but i like most of the pro piggies
refelcts pearl glitter 
mixing medium


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 11, 2006)

white. gold. pigment. <3
also gold, copper, silver and platinum metal pigments.

pro pans and palettes! they save me space AND money!

stackable 5gr jars! extra pigment jars! my favorite MA in the whole world! (ok, so this one is an exclusive to the LA pro store, but still...)


----------



## wolfmaster (Nov 15, 2006)

Hyper real powder (lavender) Brightens up my dull skintone!!

I love reflect glitter too!!


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 15, 2006)

hmm...the pro liners, pigments, CCBs, and paint sticks are all neat...plus the e/s pans, since they're more compact


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Nov 15, 2006)

Without a doubt the water based mixing medium!


----------



## mAra (Nov 16, 2006)

*<3<3<3 *my 15 pans*<3<3<3*


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 17, 2006)

airbrush compressor and water based mixing medium


----------



## wildesigns (Nov 17, 2006)

I use a lot of Pro items but my most favorite (other than Pigments/Glitters/Reflects) are the Chromacakes.


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Nov 18, 2006)

My 15 pan pallettes, the pro pigments, paintsticks and some of the pro eyeshadow colors.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Nov 20, 2006)

Invisible Set
Hypereal Pressed Powder in Super White & Medium
Blush & 15 Pan Palette (Although not pro)
Matte Texture (Makes an amazing primer to fill in pores and fine lines!)
Empty bottles, pigment jars and sifter jars
Pigments (White Gold, Silver Fog, Gold)
Full Coverage Foundation
Face and Body


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyLaundale* 

 
_Invisible Set
Hypereal Pressed Powder in Super White & Medium
Blush & 15 Pan Palette (Although not pro)
Matte Texture (Makes an amazing primer to fill in pores and fine lines!)
Empty bottles, pigment jars and sifter jars
Pigments (White Gold, Silver Fog, Gold)
Full Coverage Foundation
Face and Body_

 
actually the pallettes are pro they just sell them at freestanding stores 2 along with some select pro eyeshadow pans.

And i have to agree with you i love the empty jars infact i have to stop by today and get some more their soo handy.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 8, 2009)

*Mac Pro Must-Have Can't Live Without Products*

Fleshpot Lipstick
Lip Erase- although this is basically concealor I love it.

What macpro products are your must haves and would reccomend to everyone?

PS- Can you tell I love nude lips??


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: MacPro Must-Have Can't Live Without Products*

These may help

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/w...ro-item-58945/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/m...t-haves-54939/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/p...t-haves-48813/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/m...pro-mac-37218/


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: MacPro Must-Have Can't Live Without Products*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_These may help

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/w...ro-item-58945/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/m...t-haves-54939/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/p...t-haves-48813/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/m...pro-mac-37218/_

 
Thanks Tish!! you seriously rock!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 17, 2009)

I have merged the above threads into one. Please remember to try the search function.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Apr 17, 2009)

I only have a few MAC Pro items, but I love and recommend them all:
Violetta lipstick
Bio-Green and Sky Blue eye shadows
Blue and Light Blue eye pencils
Wavyblue pencil
Pure White Chromaline


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Fafinette14* 

 
_Pure White Chromaline_

 
what do you use this for?  in the inner corners of eyes?  complete eyelining?  as a base?

i'm curious about this product in pure white but not sure of it's uses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks!


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Apr 18, 2009)

I use it mainly as an eyeshadow base, but it can also work as a liner (like Fluidlines). Also, because the shade Pure White is lip- and eye-safe, it can also work as a base or highlight for lipsticks.


----------

